# International/travel sim cards



## The druid

Can anyone tell me if these work for calling back to the UK from AD and each other within AD.....we have dual sim unlocked smart phones.
If so are the calls stupid money ? Their websites are so not helpful about these questions 
Thanks


----------



## rsinner

You will have a choice between Du and Etisalat. Both have various offers. You can figure out once you come down.
It is expensive, but no more than calling from UK to another country.


----------

